# Sage Fly Rod 8 wt - Sell me One



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

I broke my brothers Sage rplxi 890-3 graphite 3, 9' rod. 

Does anyone have something this rod or similar they would sell me?

It's going to be traveled with and we like this 3 piece or might look at a 2 piece or 4 piece possibly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

*Sage*

Sage has an unconditional lifetime warranty for breakage for the original owner. Don't know if that covers brother, but likely may because he still owns it. If it was broken by TSA stuffing it back into a crowded rod case it would cover it.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

The sage warranty is real good, but it may take 6 weeks to get it back. There are currently several nice sage rods listed on eBay. From RPL to the new Salt. I have bought several rods off eBay and have never be disappointed. Most of these high end rods were bought by people going on vacation and used only once or twice then they sell them at half price. My choice would be the Sage ONE, or the Xi3 currently listed.


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

2thDr said:


> Sage has an unconditional lifetime warranty for breakage for the original owner. Don't know if that covers brother, but likely may because he still owns it. If it was broken by TSA stuffing it back into a crowded rod case it would cover it.


Thank you. Yes, that is the plan to look into. The issue is I'm going to Panama July 5th and need a new one before then and was hoping to find a lightly used one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I just sent two rods to Sage April 26. Got one back the end of May & the other last week.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Aggie_bowtech said:


> Thank you. Yes, that is the plan to look into. The issue is I'm going to Panama July 5th and need a new one before then and was hoping to find a lightly used one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They may be able to expedite repairs. Give them a call.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Another option would be to buy a new rod. The TFO MANGROVE is a good rod with about the same action as that RPLXi . If the local shops Don't have an 8tw you can order one for under $300. They also have a good warranty. Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## doublehaul60 (May 14, 2017)

Have a Sage Graphite III 790-3 RPLX 7 Weight.

Beautiful condition you cab have for $325.
Richard Tenenbown
713-816-0987


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

I bought one from Catchy. Thanks guys. He had the exact same one I was looking for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/253743899203


----------

